# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Мониторы AOC к Новому Году: стильные Full HD и изогнутые QHD

## Labs

2017 год почти закончился и праздники не за горами. Будь то Рождество или Новый год, и дети, и взрослые с нетерпением ждут тот день, когда радостно откроют свои подарки. Но в то же время многие еще не нашли хороший подарок для друзей и любимых. Не переживайте, если пропустили большие праздничные распродажи! Если у вас еще нет хорошего монитора или вы бы хотели сделать такой подарок близкому человеку, AOC предлагает несколько вариантов, чтобы встретить праздники вместе с новыми мониторами!В северное полушарие приходит зима, более короткие дни и более холодные ночи — лучшее время, чтобы расслабиться в уютной атмосфере и посмотреть любимые фильмы и поиграть в видеоигры. Для хардкорного геймера и любителя видеоигр, для дизайнера и художника компьютерной графики, для офисного работника и домашнего пользователя — у AOC есть монитор для каждого.

*Серия PDS и уникальный дизайн от Studio F. A. Porsche*
Представленная весной серия мониторов PDS благодаря уникальному внешнему виду, разработанному в сотрудничестве с известным домом Studio F. A. Porsche, стала самым громким заявлением в дизайне дисплеев. Толщина 24-дюймового монитора PDS241 и 27-дюймового PDS271 составляет всего 5,5 мм — тоньше, чем большинство смартфонов. Эти модели оснащены матрицами IPS последнего поколения с разрешением Full HD, покрывают 100% цветовой палитры sRGB и 90% NTSC, а время отклика GtG составляет всего 4 мс. Охват широкой цветовой гаммы позволяет этим мониторам стать не только объектом дизайна, но и инструментом дизайнера!

Что делает мониторы PDS по-настоящему уникальными, так это их внешний вид. Минимализм достигается за счет интеграции интерфейсного и силового кабеля в подставку монитора. Изящная форма стойки с серебристой отделкой вдохновлена естественным изгибом кабеля. Провода проложены через стойку монитора и выведены в модульную коробку, где снова разделены. Благодаря практически полному отсутствию рамки по трем сторонам панели пользователи могут полностью погружаться в действие, происходящее на экране.

*Серия AGON для непревзойденного игрового опыта*
У AOC есть что предложить геймерам, чтобы скрасить темные зимние дни. Много высокобюджетных компьютерных игр выходят как раз перед праздниками, и геймеры могут воспользоваться распродажами и акциями в онлайн- или розничных магазинах. Сейчас самое лучшее время и для того, чтобы приобрести новый игровой монитор!
С прошлого года AOC регулярно пополняет премиальную линейку игровых мониторов AGON новыми инновационными высококлассными моделями. 
Монитор AG322QCX, выпущенный этим летом, оснащен функциями, которые оценит серьезный геймер. Устройство имеет 31,5'' VA панель с разрешением 2560 x 1440 (QHD), статическую контрастность 3000:1, частоту обновления 144 Гц и поддерживает технологию FreeSync для максимально гладкого и плавного игрового процесса. Его изгиб 1800R усиливает эффект погружения и переносит пользователя на виртуальное поле боя.

Для еще более впечатляющего опыта пользователям стоит обратить внимание на AG352UCG с соотношением сторон 21:9. Этот монитор с ультрашироким разрешением 3440x1440 (UWQHD) обеспечивает еще более концентрированный опыт просмотра по сравнению с его братом формата 16:9 и охватывает все поле зрения пользователей благодаря изгибу 2000R. Частота обновления 100 Гц и поддержка технологии G-SYNC обеспечивают плавное воспроизведение, без разрывов и дрожания.
Геймеров, соревнующихся в шутерах, обычно не интересуют изогнутые или ультраширокие дисплеи. Основное внимание уделяется скорости. Недавно выпущенный AG251FG отличает частота обновления 240 Гц, время отклика 1 мс и поддержка G-SYNC. Этот монитор с Full HD TN панелью гарантирует высокую частоту смены кадров, а значит действия геймеров мгновенно отражаются на экране. Попробуйте однажды и почувствуйте разницу между 240 Гц в сравнении с обычной частотой 60 Гц. Будьте осторожны — возможно, вы уже не захотите вернуться к более медленному монитору!

*Обновите интерьер дома или офиса с новым «безрамочным» монитором из 90-й серии!*
Для решения повседневных задач, просмотра мультимедиа или работы в офисе AOC расширила свою линейку B2B новыми моделями 90-й серии. Эти мониторы с диагональю 23,8 дюйма или 27 дюймов располагаются на простых и эргономичных стойках; все модели оснащены новейшими IPS матрицами с широкими углами обзора и широким охватом цветовой гаммы (100% sRGB и 90% NTSC). Благодаря практически незаметным рамкам по трем сторонам мониторы 90-й серии добавляют изящества и освежают интерьер дома и офиса. Помимо этого, такой дизайн позволяет выстроить систему из нескольких мониторов, расположив их рядом друг с другом, и не отвлекаться на разрывы между устройствами. Флагманская модель Q2790PQU имеет разрешение QHD (1440p), а все остальные дисплеи этой серии - Full HD (1080p). В некоторых моделях также есть USB 3.0 концентратор для простого подключения внешних периферийных устройств, таких как USB-накопители, и даже USB-порт для быстрой зарядки мобильных устройств.

AOC желает Вам счастливых праздников. Наслаждайтесь отдыхом с самыми элегантными мониторами AOC!

----------

